# 601 Red Label Habano Robusto Cigar Review - A winner!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm sitting here finishing my first 601 "Red Label" and there's so much to like: great texture, good oils and a rich, dark aroma.like moist, musty...

Read the full review here: 601 Red Label Habano Robusto Cigar Review - A winner!


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

Oddly enough, I smoked that exact cigar this afternoon. You pretty much nailed what I was tasting as well. Nice review!


----------

